# Norfolk Line to take over portsmouth - Le Havre?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We came back on wednesday - very quiet & sad. Some people we talked to while we were away (who were returning on the last day 30th SEpt) said that Norfolk line are in the running to take on the Pompey - LeHavre route, somebody else said there was another operator interested as well; felt sorry for the staff - all out of work on 30th September; even if somebody comes in on the route they won't all get taken on - it's bound to be a bare bones service. However if Norfolk line get in with cheap crossings it'll bite in to Britanny's monopoly on the lid channel routes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interesting. Wonder if that is why they are building new ferries ? Hope someone takes it over who has a more sensible policy towards charging than P&O.

See also:

http://www.directferries.co.uk/news/2005august.htm#L1

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: If Norfolkline take over the Le Havre route? They will have a customer for life. That sounds like good news if it happens. It is our all time favourite route.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Never used Le Havre route, what makes it your fav. John .. ?

might give it a try next time


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim. There is a route that takes you straight down the middle of France with a 60% free Motorway. It's the one that goes over the Millau bridge. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

thanks John, makes sense if heading to Spain or western France


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi Jim. There is a route that takes you straight down the middle of France with a 60% free Motorway. It's the one that goes over the Millau bridge. :wink:


Surely you can achieve exactly the same thing with the short crossing driving the 211km and joining your route S of Rouen.
It can only be worth it if the longer crossing price drops dramatically.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gillian. The reason we prefer Portsmouth is we have family that lives at Fawley across the water from Southampton. To drive to Dover and from Calais or Dunkerke would negate the saving with the cost working out the same at 8 to 10mpg.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi Gillian. The reason we prefer Portsmouth is we have family that lives at Fawley across the water from Southampton. To drive to Dover and from Calais or Dunkerke would negate the saving with the cost working out the same at 8 to 10mpg.


John, I forget you have a 'gas guzzler'.  
You're right. Using fuel at the rate you do, the equation makes sense.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We also prefer Portsmouth as it is just over an hour away but cost at the moment is a no no. Got a qoute for April 2006 and just over £500 with the Spanish route coming in at just under £1000.


Motorhomer


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *MOTORHOMER*. I usually leave it until just before I wish to sail (not at holiday peak periods) before I go online to book at a discount. :wink:

I also found that the difference between driving through France as opposed to sailing direct to Spain was also similar in price.


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

*Portsmouth LeHavre*

The company taking over the route, shortly after P&O cease, is 
Louis Dreyfus, a large French company with routes mostly in the Med.
They are reportedly taking the Pride of Aquitaine (ex RMT Prins Filip) and will run a single ship service at the start (the photo on their website appears to confirm the ship as it's just a doctored picture of the Aquitaine in Dover)

Website is www.ldlines.co.uk and you can sign up for further info as it's released


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good to see a decision on this - remains to be seen as to frequency & cost


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That's good news *ramsgateostend*. Shame it's not Norfolkline though. They may possibly have been cheaper.


----------

